
Show HN: Get Maid - Uber for Maid Service in NYC - sgutentag
http://getmaid.com/
======
nlh
For reference to those who don't live in NYC, this is following the Uber
pricing model fairly well -- it's about double what most "good" maids charge,
maybe triple depending on the area of NYC.

It's a good idea -- maid service can be commoditized, and particularly if you
need a last-minute sort of thing, it seems smart. It's also notoriously
difficult to find a good maid without playing the traditional "networking"
game -- referrals, Craigslist, etc.

Personally, however, I see this only as a fill-in-the-gaps kind of service
(which may be exactly what they're looking to provide). I have a regular maid
who's been working at my place for 6+ years, charges a very reasonable rate
($25/hr), and most importantly, knows the apartment inside and out - exactly
where to clean, how I like it, how to do the laundry, etc.

The biggest issue I see is the risk of extra-market activity. Whereas with
Uber, car service is a true commodity, if Get Maid sends over a really
terrific maid, there's a good chance that the buyer and maid are going to make
a private arrangement for future work and cut Get Maid out of the deal. Which
leads back to the ideal model being speed and "non-regular" usage.

~~~
genghy
Can I get a referral?

~~~
sgutentag
Yup, you can use invite code "GMHN" to sign up and get $20 off your first
clean.

------
masonhensley
This is one of those services that doesn't make sense to me as a mobile first
& only product(for now).

If you are home and see that your house needs to be cleaned, you are probably
near a computer. This isnt like Uber where you need to use their service
across town. They have just alienated a bunch or their potential user base by
just being on iOS (for now, ok whatever). But that's just me.

Here is the link to the app in itunes: <http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/get-
maid/id561621297?mt=8>

~~~
sgutentag
Thanks for the feedback. Particularly in NYC, we felt that mobile-first would
satisfy most people since they can book on their way home, and even if they're
in their home, they usually have their phone next to them before their
computer. Having said that, booking via desktop will come VERY soon. In the
meantime, you can also book via mobile web (go to getmaid.com on any
smartphone), not just iOS.

------
jawns
This service is GREAT for a person who:

1) only needs maid service occasionally, and not on a fixed schedule

2) needs maid service fast, when they do need it

3) is willing to take a risk on the quality, and hoping that the premium price
they pay is an indication that they'll get quality service.

So ... I'm thinking the target audience is bachelors, people who don't
frequently entertain at home, etc.

The one thing that would worry me, as a customer, is whether the by-the-hour
payment model might tempt the maids to work slower.

~~~
fwr
> whether the by-the-hour payment model might tempt the maids to work slower

They purposefully work slower, they don't come next time.

~~~
nlh
In a traditional relationship, sure. But with these P2P Uber-like systems, I'm
not sure that the consumer is convinced of that -- they're likely to say "that
Get Maid person was slow. Not using the service again."

------
TazeTSchnitzel
Perhaps I'm reading too much into it, but the name sounds too much like "Get
Laid" for my tastes...

The substitution of "maid" doesn't help.

~~~
msg
Get made - as in, initiate into the mafia through contract killing - I think
is even worse.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
And what's the city it's launching in? New York, I tell you!

~~~
benatkin
Even without those two references, it sounds demeaning.

------
iamdann
Sounds like an interesting idea...just found a maid for my Brooklyn apartment
last week, actually. Money is a huge factor for me, so we went with something
a little cheaper than this.

The ratings in the App store (all 5 stars, all glowing and highlighting
different aspects/application of the service) are a bit fishy...

------
adamcollingburn
This, along with lockitron to let the maid in sounds like a perfect match

------
pakeha
Please come to San Francisco! I would jump on this immediately. I hate the
idea of trying to find, screen and co-ordinate someone to clean my apartment
regularly. I've tried TaskRabbit for this, but I find the whole engagement
cycle awkward.

~~~
jazzychad
You could try Exec's new cleaning service in SF:
<https://iamexec.com/cleaning>

------
sgutentag
We'd love feedback on the app/service. If anyone is interested in signing up,
you can use invite code "GMHN" to get $20 off your first clean.

------
arbuge
Local leadgen is hard. They'll have to do a monumental job of generating buzz
to keep this going. Traditional routes like buying keywords on AdWords are
very competitive. "maid service new york" currently goes for $6.33 per click
there... could take many clicks for a single booking.

------
encoderer
I was just talking about this with my wife.

We have a regular housekeeper that comes just twice a month but it would be
great -- especially once we have kids -- to be able to get an on-demand maid
the morning after a dinner party or a kids sleepover or whatever.

We love Uber, and I'd love to try this out.

------
estacado
The first thing that came to mind was another good name would be "Maid in New
York". But "Get Maid" is good too. Plus you don't have to change the name when
you expand. Or maybe change it to "Maid in USA".

------
h1srf
2 questions:

1\. Is it not possible to schedule one using the website? I'm too lazy to
download an app and 3G at my office is terrible.

2\. If the maid steals something, can I file a claim with you?

~~~
dkaragas
Demetri from Get Maid here... 1) You can currently book on our mobile site as
well as the app. Working on desktop booking. 2) Yes, we are fully bonded and
insured.

------
SatvikBeri
Supplies included? That _alone_ is surprisingly difficult to find. If I was
still in Manhattan, I'd sign up right away.

~~~
joering2
Was about to say after living 2 years. Never seen anyone on subway with
cleaning supplies lol. I have no idea how would they go by car where most
areas you can cruise for 2 hours before findng a spot and that alone will cost
you dollars or tens of dollars. Anyone care to explain?

~~~
sgutentag
Our maids carry a backpack and come with the supplies, which are all-natural,
they need to clean with except for a vacuum/mop/broom (kind of hard to carry
these around on a subway!).

------
tspike
Did you get the inspiration for this from /r/EntrepreneurRideAlong?

~~~
sgutentag
Nope, although after researching the space and working on the product, we did
hear about it. We got the inspiration from having a kafkaesque experience
trying to find and book a maid in NYC.

------
codegeek
This looks like something I could use.

